
Fix America’s Critical Geek Shortage - fogus
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2010/03/darpa-chief-fix-americas-critical-geek-shortage/
======
hga
Follow the money:

" _Dugan might be most concerned about the disengagement between her agency
and American colleges. Between 2001 and 2008, Darpa’s funding to research
schools was cut in half. Less funding meant fewer graduate students:_ "

All these supply side proposals ignore the demand side, one aspect of which is
illustrated above.

Granted, DARPA's priorities are inevitably going to change when we're at war,
but still she could admit that her agency is part of the problem.

